# Benedetto Custom 7



## Mattmc74 (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an amazing looking custom made Benedetto 7 string guitar! I have never heard of the guy playing it buy I do like his taste in guitars!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 5, 2009)

Gotta say that I'm in agreement, Matt. They play really nicely, I just wish that they had the bridge humbucker pickup. Very tasty!


----------



## Concerto412 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like a Bucky Pizzarelli model. 
Benedetto Bucky Pizzarelli 7 @ The Music Zoo
I love Benedetto's work, always lusted after a Benny7.
Benedetto Guitars @ The Music Zoo


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats a production Benedetto guitar, I wish he would stay alone to build his guitars but he became to successfull and created his guitars factory.

His work is always an inspiration to all the luthiers out there


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 6, 2009)

Benedetto himself, enjoy


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the clip Patrick.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thats a production Benedetto guitar, I wish he would stay alone to build his guitars but he became to successfull and created his guitars factory.
> 
> His work is always an inspiration to all the luthiers out there



I posted that it was a custom made one because thats what was listed on youtube. Production or custom made it's still an amazing looking guitar.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd love to have a hollow 7. Very cool


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 6, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> I'd love to have a hollow 7. Very cool



So would I! I have been looking in to getting one for some time now. Just have to save up the cash. I need to buy an amp first then the hollow body 7 is next.


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 6, 2009)

yes indeed, the purety of the lines in the design of a benedetto will always be


----------



## Apophis (Aug 6, 2009)

awesome guitar, no doubts


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 8, 2009)

Apophis said:


> awesome guitar, no doubts


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 8, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Thats a production Benedetto guitar, I wish he would stay alone to build his guitars but he became to successfull and created his guitars factory.
> 
> His work is always an inspiration to all the luthiers out there



Hey Patrick. Have you ever built an archtop hollow bodied guitar before? If so do you have any pics?


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 9, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Hey Patrick. Have you ever built an archtop hollow bodied guitar before? If so do you have any pics?



nope I have not


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thats too bad. A Hufschmid built arch top would be awesome!


----------



## bloodline (Aug 9, 2009)

You need to build one matt! Just kidding!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think I have enough talent for that! I'm just a refinish man!


----------

